# big fish out of small yaks



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I've only got a mini x but planning to a stealth 9, there both rather small Kayaks. In future times i would like to go offshore, but the smaller yak is putting me off a little bit. What are some good techniques for staying in the yak while fighting bigger fish and for fighting and landing them. Also what safety and fishing equipment should i take.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

For the safety aspect take a look at this, http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=35222

As for fighting big fish im yet to encounter one but my suggestion is if your going big watch your drag pressure, you don't want it tight enough that the fish pulls you down.


----------

